# Just once!



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just once . . . just once I would like to be totally unleashed. Katie bar the door, open a can of whoop a$$, no holds barred, and let it rip.

God help the customer when I decide to blow up because I will tear them to shreds. That day is getting closer. I am always professional and do not let the customer rattle me (at least they don't realize I'm rattled), but I fear coming unglued is not too far in the future.

Deep breath . . . okay, now that I got that off my chest, what do you do to calm down after dealing with an unreasonable, ignorant customer?

Also, how often do you permit yourself the luxury of letting someone get what's coming to them?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I bet you had a bad day....*

as long as they are willing to pay the bill
you give them exactly what they want..



absolutely no more and no less...


and they tell me that they dont want your advice..
then so be it........ 



then when their decisons blow up in their face
they cant come crying to you...


just pad the bill extra heavily for your pain and suffering.



I usually chill out with a beer..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like you are having a bad day.

Customers come ago...so from time to time yah tell them off and fire them.

How much did that customer bring you in annually and will they need you all the time is what you have to ask yourself.

I have fired many clients and for sure I am much better off.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Hope your day gets better ! 

Once in a while I just tell 'em off . Not too mean as to bring about bad press . Just stern enough to let 'em know that you are pissed . And if all that fails ,,,, Just GO COMPLETELY OFF ON THEM !!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

This customer is a one time customer that came indirectly through a Property Manager. We were called out on a Sunday to investigate a leak coming through a condo ceiling on the 4th floor. Picked up keys, went to building and discovered the leak was caused by a plumber on the 6th floor who overflowed a water heater drain pan. Guess it was too much trouble for him to drain it the correct way.

The Property Mgmt. Co. forwarded our bill to the owner of the 6th floor unit. The owner's representative called complaining that $135.00 was too much money for an hours time on a Sunday.  Never mind the fact that the bill is already 30 days overdue.

Complaints don't rattle me so much. What rattled me is her overall ignorant demeanor. I tried to explain, but she just talked over me and then she closed with "if that's how you build your business, you keep rocking it out." Then she hung up on me. :furious:

I googled her number, so I know who she is now (probably the handyhack who caused the trouble's wife) . One day she will need a plumber and she will be on our 'do not service' list. :yes:

Even if she didn't hang up, I could not let this one have it. This Property Management Co. is one of our best accounts.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Every once in a blue moon I will snap and let them have it. 

Today I snapped and let my brother and cousin have it. Now I know why they say do not have family work for you. To top things off today, a large dump truck with trailer decides he wants to be in the right lane where I am, and doesn't know how to use his mirrors. I blew the horn, thank god the shoulder was extra wide due to construction or I would of been pinned between his truck and a wall. 

Then I get a call not even 5 minutes after I get home, they want a truck out right now this second, the urinal stopped flushing. As I try to get on the main drag by my house it was backed up real bad. Turned out some guy texting did not see the stopped car in front of him. Below is the picture. I get to this store and asked to see the urinal, they tell me they where told the plumber wouldn't be out till morning and it was not an emergency since the urinal has not been flushing for 2 weeks. All it needed was new batteries for the flush valve. 

SOOO.. Yes I had a great day today.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

I put my arm around a gentleman and escorted him out of our shop.He had come into our shop and berated my wife and another employee for a service call price. 
Then he wouldn't let it go and tried to come around the counter to give her some more. I walked in in the middle of it and asked him to come with me. We got out sie and asked him never to call us again because we also have standards. My wife was so pissed that he wouldn't shut his yap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> I put my arm around a gentleman and escorted him out of our shop.He had come into our shop and berated my wife and another employee for a service call price.
> Then he wouldn't let it go and tried to come around the counter to give her some more. I walked in in the middle of it and asked him to come with me. We got out sie and asked him never to call us again because we also have standards. My wife was so pissed that he wouldn't shut his yap.



Did you use his head to open the door? Ya know, like that scene in Casino?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

We had a salesman come in our shop trying to sell magazines. On the door we posted a sign that read no soliciting. The guy comes in the shop and I'm in the next room eating lunch listening to the secretary being nice and telling him that we wouldn't care to order magazines. He kept up the sales pitch and the secretary told him again that we do not wnt any magazines and that the sign reads no soliciting. He got an attitude and made some smart remark. The secretary was my mother. I come out from the kitchen area and walked up behind the guy and drove my finger in his back a few times and after that got his undivided attention I informed him he had about 3 seconds to start walking to the door and I'm gonna help you out the front window(we had huge plate glass windows in front)....he did the jig for a second and started walking to the door. That was the closest i've ever came to really hurting sombody while at work......another time a guy at 2am started walking across a parking lot of a gas station and didn't undertsand "stay away from me" when I told him.....he almost got it too.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> This customer is a one time customer that came indirectly through a Property Manager. We were called out on a Sunday to investigate a leak coming through a condo ceiling on the 4th floor. Picked up keys, went to building and discovered the leak was caused by a plumber on the 6th floor who overflowed a water heater drain pan. Guess it was too much trouble for him to drain it the correct way.
> 
> The Property Mgmt. Co. forwarded our bill to the owner of the 6th floor unit. The owner's representative called complaining that $135.00 was too much money for an hours time on a Sunday.  Never mind the fact that the bill is already 30 days overdue.
> 
> ...


 
That's a tough one. You don't have any kind of leverage with the hag on the phone since you were not working for her. She got a bill and regardless of how much it was, she probaly has no intention of paying.
Stupid people suck, Just remember rule#1

Rule # 1 : Never argue with an idiot, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> That's a tough one. You don't have any kind of leverage with the hag on the phone since you were not working for her. She got a bill and regardless of how much it was, she probaly has no intention of paying.
> Stupid people suck, Just remember rule#1
> 
> Rule # 1 : Never argue with an idiot, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. :thumbsup:


On a happy note, we will be paid even if she does not pay it. The PM will take it out of the H.O.A. fees. She said on the phone 'that the owner will pay it because the owner pays their bills.' 

The more I think about it, I bet she's related to the handy hack who did the job.

Thanks for Rule #1 - I will remember that one!

Also, liked Njoys comment about 'also having standards.'

Most customers are extremely grateful and it is a joy to serve them. Received two calls today from customers thanking me for the professionalism of the plumber we sent. Most of my days I am getting thanked for something or another.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

You got a hobby of some sort, PC?

I ate luunch with a buddy today. when we were done he said he was going sailing and asked if I wanted to come.

Now this ain't sippin' martini's wit yur pinky out sailin'.

This is "HEY A-- HOLE, TRIM THE JIB AND GET ME ANOTHER HEINEKEN SAILIN'!!

Little sumpin' to occupy the brain away from bidness.

gotta get away from it every once in a while.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I was out of town last week, so I missed last weekend. This weekend will be boating and the kids will be tubing. 

And if the mood is right, I am going to kick up my heels Saturday night. :yes:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi PC


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Flyin Brian said:


> Hi PC


wtf kind of post is that....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> wtf kind of post is that....


Its exactly what I expected. I pull up new posts, see who responded last, and got exactly what I expected to see. :sleep1:
Someone is probably boosting their count. :blink:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

He might have been volunteering for Saturday night  :laughing:.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Just once . . . just once I would like to be totally unleashed. Katie bar the door, open a can of whoop a$$, no holds barred, and let it rip.
> 
> God help the customer when I decide to blow up because I will tear them to shreds. That day is getting closer. I am always professional and do not let the customer rattle me (at least they don't realize I'm rattled), but I fear coming unglued is not too far in the future.
> 
> ...


Never. I'm afraid it would be Pandora's Box. A very bad habit that I could all too easily develop.

Looking back over the years, it is plain to me that the times in my life that I have found myself in the most trouble were when I left my tongue inflamed and unrestrained.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I do feel your pain though PC. It's hard to hold back sometimes but there is always a price to pay. I still have regret over a coworker I let loose on over twenty years ago. He made me mad about something and I started talking and didn't stop until I had completely shredded and humiliated him in front of others. Wish I could take that back.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

wtf...be respectful there are apparently standards here


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

rex said:


> wtf...be respectful there are apparently standards here


Thank you for your useful yet angry post rex. 

Why don't we discuss the topic the original poster started. 

PC,
I'm a firm believer in not bottling up your anger. See the electrician thread.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Choose your battles wisely, use selective aggression.

It doesn't hurt to bottle it up when necessary. 

Strong emotions can cloud judgement.

Going off on someone is usually for short term gratifacation.

Most of the time you will look back when emotions have leveled off, and wish you had been the better person that you know you are.

There are many other ways to take the edge off. :sailor: :drink: :brows:.

Rex, hows the weather in Michigan? :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

A charge more than $100 just to get my truck to their driveway on sunday. You don't even wanna know what I would have charged to locate the water source. Oh, and no billing thank you. CC upfront or I don't leave the gun range. :gun_bandana:



PlumbCrazy said:


> This customer is a one time customer that came indirectly through a Property Manager. We were called out on a Sunday to investigate a leak coming through a condo ceiling on the 4th floor. Picked up keys, went to building and discovered the leak was caused by a plumber on the 6th floor who overflowed a water heater drain pan. Guess it was too much trouble for him to drain it the correct way.
> 
> The Property Mgmt. Co. forwarded our bill to the owner of the 6th floor unit. The owner's representative called complaining that $135.00 was too much money for an hours time on a Sunday.  Never mind the fact that the bill is already 30 days overdue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm afraid I just can't relate plumbcrazy:
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/extra-special-customer-service-7136/




:laughing:



PlumbCrazy said:


> Just once . . . just once I would like to be totally unleashed. Katie bar the door, open a can of whoop a$$, no holds barred, and let it rip.
> 
> God help the customer when I decide to blow up because I will tear them to shreds. That day is getting closer. I am always professional and do not let the customer rattle me (at least they don't realize I'm rattled), but I fear coming unglued is not too far in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Protech said:


> I'm afraid I just can't relate plumbcrazy:
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/extra-special-customer-service-7136/
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that thread. It was a good one. :yes:

The $135. charge was because it was done for a Property Manager. Other jobs are priced from our book for everyone else.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Matt said:


> wtf kind of post is that....


nevermind...


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't told many people off, but the ones that I did, I felt good about, & never regretted it. Got the PITAes off my back. I felt liberated in fact.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*just once*

One of the many enjoyable duties that I have is dealing with client complaints. I listen and then listen some more. I let them vent until they no longer feel the need to vent. I then ask questions. Did you receive the price upfront, Yes. Did you agree on the price before hand? Yes. Did he deliver exactly what was promised? Yes. Is the problem gone? Yes. Were you and are you happy with the work competed? Yes. Did you like working with the technician? Yes. Are you able to use the fixture? Yes. Do you like what was completed? Yes. What is the concern again?

I had one client who after all this made the statement that we should have sent a lesser technician to do this work and he would have been happy to pay more for less. The technician we sent was way over qualified to do the job. Now I being a person that has a need for a heart specialist asked this idiot if he would use a foot surgeon to do work on his heart he said yes if he was cheaper and it was minor heart surgery. I am not quite sure what heart surgery is minor? There is your sign. Some clients are not my type of client and sometimes I need to let them go. Years ago I would have went off on him or her without a second thought. Now I do not let the bad clients bother me.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Rex, hows the weather in Michigan? :laughing:


 
hot


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

rex said:


> hot


HOT? You must have been eating too much salsa lately. I would describe our weather as luke warm, to cold, at best, & rainy.
I've had a few outside jobs lately, that seems like I have to put off due to rain, every other day. Worked in the rain & cold wind, on a underground water line repair, on a lakefront property, just this tuesday. Going to rain today & tomorrow.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

well it was hot the last 2 days!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

It must have been the day after you posted, PC, but we received a call for a toilet that wouldn't flush. Ho agrees to the service charge of $59.00. Our plumber goes out and sure enough, when you hit the tank trip lever, the flapper raises but no water enters the bowl except for a very tiny trickle. So he looks around and discovers that the bottom part of the flapper has disintegrated, made it's way into the bowl header and is blocking flow. So, as per our procedure, he informs the gentlemen that the it will be $49.00 to replace the flapper (this was supposed to be $99 and I'm still not sure why the plumber decided to make it $49) and obtains his authorization signature, makes the repair, gets another signature indicating the ho is satisfied with the work, collects a check and leaves. Shortly thereafter, my wife and I are at the little league field about to watch our son play when the phone rings. She walks away to get away from background noise and returns a few minutes later with a look on her face like she could spit nails. She almost lost it right there but we make it back to the car where she erupts in tears. This woman, who was the gentleman's wife, called in a rage telling her how we were thieves and that it was an outrage that we charged $49 to replace a $6.00 flapper, blah, blah, blah. I'll shorten this up some but I will say that it ended with my wife being hung up on. She was in tears for about 30 minutes or so. Furthermore, she is not the type temperament that is able to let go of these things quickly. She was up most of the night thinking about it and was sullen the next morning.

The woman had requested a phone call from the owner and I obliged that next morning. Remembering what I had just posted a day or so before in this thread, I throttled back my desire to tell this woman exactly what I thought and simply gave her some time to talk. She stated that she understood the $59 service fee and didn't have a problem with that. This was her first lie to me because she had complained to the plumber the day before that "Mr. Rooter would have come out here for $10.00" to which my plumber responded something like, "Yes ma'am, perhaps they would have, and if so, then that is probably one of the reasons that they have gone out of business in this city which required you to call another plumbing company when you had this need." I should also point out that she had made a similar statement and had received a similar response from my wife the afternoon before. In any event, she said she understood the $59.00 service charge but that "$49.00 to replace a $6.00 flapper was outrageous". So, at this point, and mostly because I wanted to hear her say it again and wanted her to hear herself say it again, I reiterated what she had just said followed by "do I understand you correctly?" She affirmed my understanding and so I asked her "Well Ma'am, exactly how much do you think the flapper repair should have cost?" She responded with $66.00. This confused me for just a moment until I realized it was simply a matter of her deficient math skills. She had meant to say $65 which would have been the service call charge plus $6.00 for what she believed the flapper cost. I wanted to make a very clear point with her though so I proceeded with what she actually said rather than what I know she meant. I said "well ma'am, if you believe the repair was worth $66 but we only charged you $49, I'm having trouble seeing why you are so upset" she quickly corrected herself. To this I responded "oh I see, ... so you understand perfectly, as you have already said, the legitimacy of the $59.00 service charge which got our plumber, truck, tools, parts, to your door and looked at the problem to see what would be necessary, but you then feel that we should make the actual repair for only $6.00 or the cost of the parts?"

I could see the understanding finally penetrating her thick skull from across the city. This was a person however, for whom understanding has no value as she was unwilling to correct herself. Understanding that she was dead wrong and yet being unwilling to change left her with really only one option. She said, "look, we called you and I wish we hadn't. You asked me why I was unhappy and I've told you. You've been paid and we won't call you again. Click". This in a way that suggested that I should quit bothering her even though she is the one who requested that the owner give her audience with a return call.

This was a satisfactory outcome as far as I am concerned. I never raised my voice or interrupted her as she spoke. I never called her any name or spoke in any accusing way. I pretty much let her talk herself into a corner until she realized she was defeated and then let her do what small minded people do in such circumstances, ... run away.

Oh yeah, PC. Glad you had a GREAT DAY yesterday!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> It must have been the day after you posted, PC, but we received a call for a toilet that wouldn't flush. Ho agrees to the service charge of $59.00. Our plumber goes out and sure enough, when you hit the tank trip lever, the flapper raises but no water enters the bowl except for a very tiny trickle. So he looks around and discovers that the bottom part of the flapper has disintegrated, made it's way into the bowl header and is blocking flow. So, as per our procedure, he informs the gentlemen that the it will be $49.00 to replace the flapper (this was supposed to be $99 and I'm still not sure why the plumber decided to make it $49) and obtains his authorization signature, makes the repair, gets another signature indicating the ho is satisfied with the work, collects a check and leaves. Shortly thereafter, my wife and I are at the little league field about to watch our son play when the phone rings. She walks away to get away from background noise and returns a few minutes later with a look on her face like she could spit nails. She almost lost it right there but we make it back to the car where she erupts in tears. This woman, who was the gentleman's wife, called in a rage telling her how we were thieves and that it was an outrage that we charged $49 to replace a $6.00 flapper, blah, blah, blah. I'll shorten this up some but I will say that it ended with my wife being hung up on. She was in tears for about 30 minutes or so. Furthermore, she is not the type temperament that is able to let go of these things quickly. She was up most of the night thinking about it and was sullen the next morning.
> 
> The woman had requested a phone call from the owner and I obliged that next morning. Remembering what I had just posted a day or so before in this thread, I throttled back my desire to tell this woman exactly what I thought and simply gave her some time to talk. She stated that she understood the $59 service fee and didn't have a problem with that. This was her first lie to me because she had complained to the plumber the day before that "Mr. Rooter would have come out here for $10.00" to which my plumber responded something like, "Yes ma'am, perhaps they would have, and if so, then that is probably one of the reasons that they have gone out of business in this city which required you to call another plumbing company when you had this need." I should also point out that she had made a similar statement and had received a similar response from my wife the afternoon before. In any event, she said she understood the $59.00 service charge but that "$49.00 to replace a $6.00 flapper was outrageous". So, at this point, and mostly because I wanted to hear her say it again and wanted her to hear herself say it again, I reiterated what she had just said followed by "do I understand you correctly?" She affirmed my understanding and so I asked her "Well Ma'am, exactly how much do you think the flapper repair should have cost?" She responded with $66.00. This confused me for just a moment until I realized it was simply a matter of her deficient math skills. She had meant to say $65 which would have been the service call charge plus $6.00 for what she believed the flapper cost. I wanted to make a very clear point with her though so I proceeded with what she actually said rather than what I know she meant. I said "well ma'am, if you believe the repair was worth $66 but we only charged you $49, I'm having trouble seeing why you are so upset" she quickly corrected herself. To this I responded "oh I see, ... so you understand perfectly, as you have already said, the legitimacy of the $59.00 service charge which got our plumber, truck, tools, parts, to your door and looked at the problem to see what would be necessary, but you then feel that we should make the actual repair for only $6.00 or the cost of the parts?"
> 
> ...


I would have told her she wasn't charged enough because the plumber made a mistake and then got pissed off at the plumber who made the mistake. Customers complaining about minimum service calls and the like dont get any time from me....just a click.


----------

